# Fluval 305 media placement question



## teday

I have been using a Fluval 305 for a few years now and it has started recently clogging up in only a week or two. I have to open it up and replace the floss that I have in the top basket. I'm starting to wonder if I have it in the right order. I have:
Floss in the top with bio noodles under it
bio noodles in the second basket
carbon in the bottom basket

After googling the subject I've found a lot of different opinions. Some say you don't even need carbon, some say you only need floss occasionally.
The manual doesn't seem very clear. 
Any opinions?


----------



## henrod

I have a 405 which is just a little bigger than yours and i do the carbon on bottom then the ceramic rings and top i have some pads to polish the water. If i use the fluval polishing pads they will clog up and restrict the water flow a noticable bit. I tried the blue and white filter media pads that petsmart have and cut them to fit in the baskets and Ive not had near the problems with flow as i did with the fluval ones. I change it out when i change out my carbon. My water stays crystal clear. You have the right order, but if your using the fluval polishing pads thats your problem with the clogging most likely.


----------



## joevw007

The manual filtering should come first, then charcoal and bacteria. the order of the charcoal and bateria isn't important, only that the manual filtration comes first. the carbon will not pull any ammonia or nitrates out of the water that the bacteria needs just the unwanted toxins. my tank it goes manual filtration, carbon, then bio wheel. this is the general order for hang on back filters with bio wheels.

hope this helps you make your mind up!


----------



## zero

in my ehiem canister the ceramic rings are at the bottom and bio media in the basket on top. the carbon has been removed as i personally think its useless unless the occasional need to remove meds or bad smell. ive not had to put any in yet tho.


----------



## fishnjeeps

I run the fluval polishing pads as well and agree that they will restrict flow when clogged up. That being said, they also do a heck of a job keeping the tank clear. I run carbon on 3 of the 4 lower chambers (bottom and middle) and I run 1 small bag of ammo-chips in the 4th one then the ceramic rings and finally the polish pads on top. I also run the filter at about mid flow. My 305 and 206 are set up almost exactly the same only the 206 doesn't have the polishing pads (I forgot to put them in when I installed it) and I have noticed that the smaller tank isn't as clear. Its a little extra work to change them out more often, but i've been able to open the canister and remove/ replace just the pads with no issues.


----------



## joevw007

zero said:


> in my ehiem canister the ceramic rings are at the bottom and bio media in the basket on top. the carbon has been removed as i personally think its useless unless the occasional need to remove meds or bad smell. ive not had to put any in yet tho.


that is carbons main function is to take medicines out, but the biggest reason I keep it in my tank is to keep the fishy smell down. Carbon + water changes keeps my water from smelling even the slightest bit. its definitely not necessary though, just a nice little add on. and at Petco you can get an 45 Oz container of activated carbon pellets for $14.99! thats enough carbon for a year for my 55 gallon


----------



## joevw007

joevw007 said:


> that is carbons main function is to take medicines out, but the biggest reason I keep it in my tank is to keep the fishy smell down. Carbon + water changes keeps my water from smelling even the slightest bit. its definitely not necessary though, just a nice little add on. and at Petco you can get an 45 Oz container of activated carbon pellets for $14.99! thats enough carbon for a year for my 55 gallon


this is the carbon they sell at petco too, same price in the store! (maybe a dollar more)
Amazon.com: Petco Activated Carbon for Fresh or Salt Water Aquariums: Pet Supplies


----------



## Bawl

There's a ton of different filter medias and they're all useful for something. I don't usually use filter floss as I find it just ends up getting clogged up pretty quickly. But when I do I put it in the bottom basket as that's the first one the water passes through in the Fluval filters. Then up from there I have carbon or other chemical media (I pretty much work on the if it ain't broke don't fix it principle when it comes to carbon) and finally the bio media up on top where it hopefully won't get too clogged up with particulate.


----------



## zero

joevw007 said:


> that is carbons main function is to take medicines out, but the biggest reason I keep it in my tank is to keep the fishy smell down. Carbon + water changes keeps my water from smelling even the slightest bit. its definitely not necessary though, just a nice little add on. and at Petco you can get an 45 Oz container of activated carbon pellets for $14.99! thats enough carbon for a year for my 55 gallon



why does your tank smell?! im either just way to used to the smell of fish tanks or mine dont smell??


----------

